# Unterstrichenes U in Eclipse-Konsole ausgeben



## Fireball (3. Nov 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie kann ich einen unterstrichenen Buchstaben in der Eclipse-Konsole ausgeben lassen (in diesem Fall ein unterstrichenes U)???

Danke


----------



## Landei (3. Nov 2009)

Ich bin zwar nicht der Ekliptiker, aber ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass das die Konsole nicht unterstützt, aber du kannst ja versuchen, ein entsprechendes Unicode-Zeichen anzuzeigen (wenn es nicht geht, kommt ein ? oder Quadrat oder so). Wenn du das Programm alleine laufen lässt, geht sowas sowieso nicht, jedenfalls nicht unter Windows.

Für ein unterstrichenes U in einer GUI (Swing oder SWT) hast du zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder den entsprechenden Unicode-Character raussuchen, oder eine Komponente verwenden, die erweiterte Formatierungsmöglichkeiten wie Unterstreichen bietet (z.B. JEditorPane).

Übrigens lässt sich auch ohne Hauptfenster ein Swing-Dialog anzeigen: JOptionPane.showXXXDialog(null, ....);


----------



## Fireball (3. Nov 2009)

ich hab mir mal mit dieser Funktion:


```
byte[] bytes = new byte[255];
for(int i=0; i<255; i++)
{
bytes[i] = (byte)i;
}
System.out.println("String: "+(new String(bytes)));
```

Die Zeichen in der Konsole ausgeben lassen, leider war dort das gesuchte unterstrichene U nicht dabei. Alle anderen Zeichen wurden angezeigt.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das wenn andere Sonderzeichen in der Konsole dargestellt werden können, müsste es mit dem unterstrichenem U auch gehen. Leider weis ich aber nicht wie.


----------



## Landei (3. Nov 2009)

Fireball hat gesagt.:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus das wenn andere Sonderzeichen in der Konsole dargestellt werden können, müsste es mit dem unterstrichenem U auch gehen. Leider weis ich aber nicht wie.



Davon kannst du eben nicht ausgehen. Ist dein Zeichensatz z.B. westeuropäisch, hast du ä, á oder ß, aber noch lange kein unterstrichenes U. Warum muss es unbedingt die Konsole sein? Alles was mit Unicode arbeitet (wie Swing) macht die Sache trivial.


----------



## Fireball (3. Nov 2009)

Das ist klar das je nach Zeichensatz ich andere Zeichen habe, aber leider hab ich keine Zeichensatz gefunden der solch ein U enthält.

Weil nur die Konsole zur Ausgabe von Infos genutzt werden soll. Da ist nichts graphisches dabei.


----------



## KrokoDiehl (3. Nov 2009)

Fireball hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weil nur die Konsole zur Ausgabe von Infos genutzt werden soll. Da ist nichts graphisches dabei.


...ja eben! Unterstreichungen zählen schon zur optischen Maßnahme.

Die Eclipse-Konsole ist im Übrigen bestimmt eine Komponente, die auch formatierten Text entsprechend anzeigen kann. Probier es mal mit HTML. Was sagt die Konsole denn, wenn
du folgenden String ausgibst?

```
String out = "<html><body>Ich bin <b>fett</b>!</body></html>";
```


----------



## HoaX (3. Nov 2009)

Wenn nur Konsole, dann würde ich mich nur auf 0-9 und A-Z verlassen, alles andere wird sich leicht unterscheiden können von System zu System.


----------



## ARadauer (3. Nov 2009)

```
public static void main(String[] args)  {
      char c = (char)175;
      String text = "Das ist dein Text";
      System.out.println(text);
      for(int i = 0; i <text.length(); i++)
         System.out.print(c);      
      System.out.println(); 
   }
```


----------



## Vayu (3. Nov 2009)

Also falls die Console ein StyledText ist, was ich vermute, da ja auch farbige Ausgaben gemacht werden können, kannst du es so machen


```
StyledText text = new StyledText(shell, SWT.BORDER);
    text.setText("Underlined");
    StyleRange style = new StyleRange();
    style.start = 0;
    style.length = 1;
    style.underline = true;
    text.setStyleRange(style);
```


----------



## byte (3. Nov 2009)

Er will ein Konsolenprogramm schreiben und keine SWT GUI.


----------



## Fireball (4. Nov 2009)

@ARadauer

Die Idee ist gut, aber ich bräuchte schon das Zeichen an sich und nicht "geschummelt" 

@all
Falls jemand noch ne Idee haben sollte wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------

